# Post Funny Short/Obscure YouTube Videos



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

Need a quick pick-me-up?  Post and watch your favorite short YouTube videos or something whether it's a vine or some poor jerk lighting himself on fire, have fun!

RULES:
>LINKS ONLY, DON'T EMBED
>NOT LONGER THAN 3 AND A HALF MINUTES
>NO "YOUTUBERS"


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 28, 2016)

I have one I posted not too long ago. Is it ok if I share it?


----------



## The Question Guy (May 7, 2016)

Sorry if the title is a bit offensive, but holy shit I laughed my ass off when watching this......


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 8, 2016)

Little girl lets the family cow inside the house.





Darth Vader with child Anakin's voice.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 8, 2016)

Periodic table song




Science Wars


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 13, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> >LINKS ONLY, DON'T EMBED


Yeah, no one is following that rule....


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm terrible at deciding on just one thing, so here are a few videos I've saved;


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey now, ya rasta bees


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 27, 2016)

My life in 10 seconds, from ambition to the end result


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 27, 2016)

This is as best as it gets. :3


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Synthex (Aug 31, 2016)

It's not obscure... but it makes me crack up without fail
Yes I'm undertale trash....


----------



## Synthex (Aug 31, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


>


I forgot about this song, thank you for the delightful reminder.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 31, 2016)

Synthex said:


> It's not obscure... but it makes me crack up without fail
> Yes I'm undertale trash....


In response to that...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Orgunis (Sep 19, 2016)

Well...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 20, 2016)

First video on youtube I ever watched.


----------



## metatem (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Here are a couple I enjoy.... I have more >_>;;


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 24, 2016)

I know you said obscure, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to post this!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Okay I'm done <_<;;


----------



## Rant (Oct 24, 2016)

This always make me laugh


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 24, 2016)

meh


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 24, 2016)

Literal cancer in video form


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

That rap at the end tho


----------



## Rant (Nov 4, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> That rap at the end tho


Honestly that vid suits the furry community, you've got fools threateningto kill themselves, some are trying to get them help and others are like 'fuck that, lets eat a sandwich' XD


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

Rant said:


> Honestly that vid suits the furry community, you've got fools threateningto kill themselves, some are trying to get them help and others are like 'fuck that, lets eat a sandwich' XD



Holy hell, you just blew my mind! LMAO


----------



## Rant (Nov 4, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Holy hell, you just blew my mind! LMAO


Im not shitting you, theres one furbag I know who's  "killed" herself 4 times, she'll start with threats and shit in her journal and then do a goodbye world then deactivate her account. A month or 2 goes by and suddenly all her fursonas are back on a new account and she denies or pretends she was saved last min. Really sick of it but its fun to follow her around and blow her cover lol


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

Rant said:


> Im not shitting you, theres one furbag I know who's  "killed" herself 4 times, she'll start with threats and shit in her journal and then do a goodbye world then deactivate her account. A month or 2 goes by and suddenly all her fursonas are back on a new account and she denies or pretends she was saved last min. Really sick of it but its fun to follow her around and blow her cover lol



It's one thing to have actual problems and be suicidal but some people like to make a game out of it just to get attention because they don't feel like they're getting enough. And it's discrediting the people who ARE trying to cry for help rather than get attention. Just ridiculous. If you want attention, try to be interesting or show an interest in others and get to know people like everyone else. Don't just expect everyone to fawn over everything you do. Ugh, furries sometimes.


----------



## Rant (Nov 4, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> It's one thing to have actual problems and be suicidal but some people like to make a game out of it just to get attention because they don't feel like they're getting enough. And it's discrediting the people who ARE trying to cry for help rather than get attention. Just ridiculous. If you want attention, try to be interesting or show an interest in others and get to know people like everyone else. Don't just expect everyone to fawn over everything you do. Ugh, furries sometimes.


Yes, true w9rds right there. Maybe we can pull the community together to teach these attention whores and help them find some other way of standing out.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

Rant said:


> Yes, true w9rds right there. Maybe we can pull the community together to teach these attention whores and help them find some other way of standing out.



Maybe. I'm the furry who wants to go make a big-ass sandwich xD


----------



## Rant (Nov 4, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Maybe. I'm the furry who wants to go make a big-ass sandwich xD


Im the one who will help you with that lol


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

Rant said:


> Im the one who will help you with that lol



Provide the stack of bread, I'll provide the stack of salami, we'll shuffle them together like a deck of cards.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## spaceybrains (Nov 6, 2016)




----------

